# La boutique Nike des champs elysées est fermé



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Le post de Tyler a été déplacé ici. Foguenne


----------



## bebert (30 Novembre 2004)

Niké !


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

sujet mal posté, sujet floodé


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> sujet mal posté, sujet floodé


 ne compte pas sur moi !


----------



## bebert (30 Novembre 2004)

Où sont les modos ?


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Où sont les modos ?



ouais, c'est un bon test pour les moderatines, tiens


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ne compte pas sur moi !


 lacheur !


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ouais, c'est un bon test pour les moderatines, tiens


 faudrait attendre qu'elles verdissent non ?


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> faudrait attendre qu'elles verdissent non ?



on peut continuer alors? c'est bien le bar ici, pas besoin de poster utile?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Où sont les modos ?


500 pages divisées par 2-3 semaines ça fait combien ?


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 500 pages divisées par 2-3 semaines ça fait combien ?




lapokompri


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Novembre 2004)

interessant !!
Nan enfait je poste juste comme sa


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

tu t'eloignes du sujet, non ?


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu t'eloignes du sujet, non ?



:modo:
oui, s'il vous plait, restons dans le sujet, il était question d'une boutique qui fermait ce qui permettait d'ouvrir une boutique qui ne fermerait pas 

Grug, une suggestion?


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> :modo:
> oui, s'il vous plait, restons dans le sujet, il était question d'une boutique qui fermait ce qui permettait d'ouvrir une boutique qui ne fermerait pas
> 
> Grug, une suggestion?


 vu comme ça 3 solutions.


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

on ferme...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> vu comme ça 3 solutions.



Des solutions aqueuses d'hydrogenecarbonate?


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

on floude :


Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> on ferme...



mais c'est déjà fermé, heuu


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

ou on transforme ce fil en fil a coudboul, et là on est sur de ce faire fermer rapidement !  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> faut dire qu'il n'y a pas foule si bas sur l'avenue...



deux avec Grug, c'est déjà pas mal


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ou on transforme ce fil en fil a coudboul, et là on est sur de ce faire fermer rapidement !  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:




mouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuahhhhhhha ah ah ah ah 


    


envoyez la sauce


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est déjà fermé, heuu


 nike à fermé :affraid:

je le savais, c'est terrible, j'aurais jamais dû acheter des weston ! :affraid: :modo: :hosto:


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuahhhhhhha ah ah ah ah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 t'as pas la technique ! 

regarde :


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Novembre 2004)

Les treads a coup de boules c'est nul, je cautionne pas 
 :mouais:


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Les treads a coup de boules c'est nul, je cautionne pas
> :mouais:


 c'est comme le flood.


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> nike à fermé :affraid:
> 
> je le savais, c'est terrible, j'aurais jamais dû acheter des weston ! :affraid: :modo: :hosto:



d'ailleurs je me dis: nike a fermé, peut-être qu'on pourrait ouvrir un appfel store pour y vendre des chaussettes?


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Les treads a coup de boules c'est nul, je cautionne pas
> :mouais:


 c'est comme les boutiques de djeunes sur les champs, je suis contre !


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme le flood.



oui, c'est mal


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme le flood.


 Ah non, le floude c'est mal


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme les boutiques de djeunes sur les champs, je suis contre !



tu parles de la Maison de la norvège?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme les boutiques de djeunes sur les champs, je suis contre !


c'est sur! Sa me rapel l'histoire d'un mec qui avait boulé un mec et ce mec l'avait pas boulé alors sa c'est fini en boutique sur les champs elysée! Si c'est pas malheureux


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est mal


 on est d'accord, c'est hyper mal !


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur! Sa me rapel l'histoire d'un mec qui avait boulé un mec et ce mec l'avait pas boulé alors sa c'est fini en boutique sur les champs elysée! Si c'est pas malheureux



en même temps, les champs, c'est un bon spot à coudbouls  :mouais:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> en même temps, les champs, c'est un bon spot à coudbouls  :mouais:



Ah wai? Montre voir? :rateau:


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu parles de la Maison de la norvège?


 QUOOOOOOOAAAAA???   iiiiii :affraid: José Arthur n'est plus au Fouquet's ? :affraid:


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Ah wai? Montre voir? :rateau:


 ça depend, sors les thunes d'abord !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça depend, sors les thunes d'abord !



je paye en nature t'acceptes?  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

ces touristes, j'vous jure


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ces touristes, j'vous jure



Depuis l'élargissement de l'europe aux pays de l'est c'est meme de pire en pire


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

ça floude?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça floude?



non c'est fini  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> faudrait attendre qu'elles verdissent non ?



Elles seront bientôt blette si on attend trop 

Et blette comme leur pied


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Depuis l'élargissement de l'europe aux pays de l'est c'est meme de pire en pire


 
c'est bien vrai ça, militons pour une Europe de l'Atlantique aux Vosges !


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

ouah, les vosges, c'est déjà l'est, comme on dit ici


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien vrai ça, militons pour une Europe de l'Atlantique aux Vosges !




Nan: de la Méditerranée a la montagne St Victoire!


----------



## KARL40 (30 Novembre 2004)

ça devient du n'importe quoi : on écrit "flood" et pas "floude"


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

stop au floude, vive l'europe jusqu'aux vosges

sinon, z'aimez les champs élysées pour un store?


----------



## KARL40 (30 Novembre 2004)

Et vous aimez Joe Dassin sinon ?


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2004)

Non


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et vous aimez Joe Dassin sinon ?



à 7h du mat en fin de soirée avec 7g par bras, un lever de soleil, ouais, ça peut aller. sinon, nan.

c'est lui qui va inaugurer l'appfel store du rond points des champs élysées qui va vendre des chaussettes ipod pour les européens entre la Méditerranée et la montagne St Victoire?


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

je vous dis pas la tronche qu'il va tirer tyler_d quand il va voir que c'est Joe Dassin qui va tenir son store


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

quelqu'un fait du 43 en pointure ?


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2004)

42.5 ca va?


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

j'en sais rien, je demandais ca comme ca


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2004)

Super alors! C'est cool!


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien vrai ça, militons pour une Europe de l'Atlantique aux Vosges !


 Toi, tu n'aimes pas les Alsaciens.


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'en sais rien, je demandais ca comme ca


 ça va pas la tête ? Déconner sur un sujet aussi délicat !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2004)

c'est quelle boutique qui est fermée déja ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

un bon kouglof c'est pas degueu pourtant


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu n'aimes pas les Alsaciens.


 ben si, les japonais aussi, mais quel rapport avec la construction de notre grande Europe ?


(mais bon l'ouverture des négociations avec la Savoie ne rendent pas son adhésion automatique, il est d'ailleurs prevu de faire un référendum vers 2015/2025)


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> un bon kouglof c'est pas degueu pourtant


 je me disais : "en haut de page, ça veut rien dire, c'est normal c'est passque je vois pas le contexte" 


mais en fait, j'ai beau chercher, je comprend quand-même pas.   



edit : ah oui ! les Alsaciens...


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> un bon kouglof c'est pas degueu pourtant




un fin connaisseur


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> c'est quelle boutique qui est fermée déja ?


 euh à cette heure ci faut remonter l'avenue vers l'étoile pour trouver un tabac ouvert.


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

poildefion a dit:
			
		

> je me disais : "en haut de page, ça veut rien dire, c'est normal c'est passque je vois pas le contexte"
> 
> 
> mais en fait, j'ai beau chercher, je comprend quand-même pas.



tu as l'esprit étriqué depuis que t'as une tête de noeud toi


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

un kouglof, taille 43 ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Novembre 2004)

L'alsace c'est bien, c'est beau ! Gotverdommi du noch a mol  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> L'alsace c'est bien, c'est beau ! Gotverdommi du noch a mol  :rateau:


 orchlor !


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Hop j'avais plus de vert dans ma hotte pour le canard alors j'ai mit du rouge


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> orchlor !



Frusheps, du pforst  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> c'est quelle boutique qui est fermée déja ?




je crois que c'est le magasin de joe dassin qui ne vendait que du 43 en chaussettes appfle


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hop j'avais plus de vert dans ma hotte pour le canard alors j'ai mit du rouge



Ca fera jolie sur mon sapin  :love:


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hop j'avais plus de vert dans ma hotte pour le canard alors j'ai mit du rouge


 qu'il est taquin ce troll alors :rateau:


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> orchlor !


 tu confonds avec l'avatar du Doc


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> qu'il est taquin ce troll alors :rateau:



vi :modo:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

tu veux un tit coup derriere l'oreille Grug ??


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Frusheps, du pforst  :rateau:


 heu... schpetzeuleu ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> heu... schpetzeuleu ?



lol   
Non merci j'ai plus faim!  :love:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> heu... schpetzeuleu ?


 cramougnoute ???


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu confonds avec l'avatar du Doc


 Monsieur est linguiste !   


_non, ne vas pas chercher un rapport entre le terme "linguiste" et l'avatar du Doc s'il-te-plaît. _


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> _non, ne vas pas chercher un rapport entre le terme "linguiste" et l'avatar du Doc s'il-te-plaît. _



On appelle ca une feuille de rose :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On appelle ca une feuille de rose :rateau:





			
				DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Non merci j'ai plus faim!  :love:



Moi non plus..  :sick:  :sick:  :sick:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Ca m'a ouvert l'appetit moi


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Tu reprendras bien un coud'boule :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu reprendras bien un coud'boule :rose:



Fait gaf global ici c'est rouge


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu reprendras bien un coud'boule :rose:


ccccccchhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut.......
oui, bien sur...mais faut pas le dire, sinon on va encore se faire fermer le thread.


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu reprendras bien un coud'boule :rose:



Avec un peu de sauce merci


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

je crois que global ne parlait pascde ce genre de coudboul


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Avec un peu de sauce merci


 :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:



Ben vi sinon c'est tout sec


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ccccccchhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut.......
> oui, bien sur...mais faut pas le dire, sinon on va encore se faire fermer le thread.


 un si beau thread, quel dommage ce serait


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi sinon c'est tout sec


 :sick:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Avec un peu de sauce merci



Avec ou sans morceaux  :hosto:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> un si beau thread, quel dommage ce serait



Ca parlait de quoi au debut au fait ??


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Merci de suivre 

Puis d'abord si j'ai envie de coud'bouler


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Avec ou sans morceaux  :hosto:



Ben avec sinon ca a pas de gout


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> un si beau thread, quel dommage ce serait



Tu me rappels le sujet ?


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

c'est vrai ça, c'est quoi le sujet?

Tyler_d, t'es où?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben avec sinon ca a pas de gout


 Reviens ce week-end alors :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ça, c'est quoi le sujet?
> 
> Tyler_d, t'es où?


 :love: :rose:


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu me rappels le sujet ?


 que faire sur les champs passé l'heure de la messe.


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> cela faisait longtemps que je n'étais pas allé dans ce coin, mais j'ai pu voir ce midi que l'ensemble des boutiques du "Rond point des champs élysées" avaient fermées, dont le seul "nike store" de paris !!!! et ce à peine qq mois après son ouverture !!!
> 
> faut dire qu'il n'y a pas foule si bas sur l'avenue...
> 
> ...



sieur globalcut, à vot' sevice


----------



## Foguenne (30 Novembre 2004)

C'est bon, vous avez fait assez mumuse ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> sujet mal posté, sujet floodé



J'avais pas bu :love:


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :love: :rose:



tyler_d = globalcut ??
 :affraid:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, vous avez fait assez mumuse ?


 naaaan


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tyler_d = globalcut ??
> :affraid:


 HORS DE QUESTION


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, vous avez fait assez mumuse ?



Et vala, vous avez fâché le patron :mouais:

Alors que j'ai fait peins d'efforts pour rester dans le sujet


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sieur globalcut, à vot' sevice


 merci


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> naaaan



remarque, si le sujet est déplacé 
_dans son intégralité_  dans Rumeurs, ça va être zarbi


----------



## Foguenne (30 Novembre 2004)

Ben ce sera ailleurs.   (il n'y avait pas, à une époque le forum Lorie ou vous alliez vous défouler?)


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et vala, vous avez fâché le patron :mouais:
> 
> Alors que j'ai fait peins d'efforts pour rester dans le sujet


 Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Novembre 2004)

Le post de Tyler a été déplacé ici. Foguenne

C'est marrant comme certains crient au loup pour certains "écarts" de membres de macgé et dans le même temps se permettent beaucoup de chose....


----------

